# Squirrel Gravy?



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always wanted to try it but never got around to learning how to make it. What are some of your recipes for squirrel and gravy??? I'm sure there's a few varieties out there...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

get you some bacon gease/drippings in a cast iron skilletand add a little flour and water and it will start to brown (stir alot)...turn heat down and add onions and then add you squirrels and cover and simmer until they are done! season to taste


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Make the roux and add onions, celery and bell pepper and garlic. Season to taste and cook it down. Add some seafood stock to cover it goodand let it simmer for a bit.

Add chicken and let it cook for 10 minutes or so. Add the shrimp, crab, and sausage and cook until done. Not long. Tabasco is needed as well as Tony's. Serve over rice.

Sorry to derail the thread, just got my mouth watering on seafood gumbo...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i cook rabbit and tree rat the same way

start with your cleaned meat and flour it, egg wash, and bread crumbs

panfry til done, saving the grease

add a little flour, salt, pepper, and tonys to it and stir until light brown a smooth

cook rice and biscuits

serve with rice on bottom, meat on top, smother with gravy and serve biscuits with sand pear preserves on the side.. my grandpa used to make this every weekend id bring home rabbits and squirrels


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/18/2009)* meat on top, smother with gravy and serve biscuits with sand pear preserves on the side.. my grandpa used to make this every weekend id bring home rabbits and squirrels


that's exactly how my grandma would cook and serve ours up...including the preserves...


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Same way I fry chicken.

Wash and thoroughly dry meat. Season meat with salt and pepper to taste. Dip meat in beaten 50/50 mixture of egg and beer or wine bath, then dredge in flour seasoned with favorite cajun seasoning. Put meat in hot skillet with about 1/4 inch of oil on med-high to high heat, turn heat down slightly after oil comes back up to temp to prevent over browning. (Be sure to turn heat back up to high before adding a second batch and repeat turn down after it come back to temp) Cook until brown on both sides, set aside on paper towels. Dump all but 2-3 tablespoons of oil, scrape all the pan drippings off the bottom and sides of the pan, add 2-3 tablespoons of flour and brown slightly. Stir in 2 cups of milk slowly, stirring constantly until desired thickness is reached. If it is gravy is too thick add more milk, too thin add another tablespoon or so of flour pre-mixed with cold milk. Add salt and pepper to taste. Split bisquits in half and pour gravy over bisquits and fried squirrel. Enjoy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

My favorite Uncle used to say to cook a squirrel: Put a brickbat and squirrel in a pan. When the brickbat is tender take it out and cook the squirrel another hour.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *afishanado (11/18/2009)*Same way I fry chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and thoroughly dry meat. Season meat with salt and pepper to taste. Dip meat in beaten 50/50 mixture of egg and beer or wine bath, then dredge in flour seasoned with favorite cajun seasoning. Put meat in hot skillet with about 1/4 inch of oil on med-high to high heat, turn heat down slightly after oil comes back up to temp to prevent over browning. (Be sure to turn heat back up to high before adding a second batch and repeat turn down after it come back to temp) Cook until brown on both sides, set aside on paper towels. Dump all but 2-3 tablespoons of oil, scrape all the pan drippings off the bottom and sides of the pan, add 2-3 tablespoons of flour and brown slightly. Stir in 2 cups of milk slowly, stirring constantly until desired thickness is reached. If it is gravy is too thick add more milk, too thin add another tablespoon or so of flour pre-mixed with cold milk. Add salt and pepper to taste. Split bisquits in half and pour gravy over bisquits and fried squirrel. Enjoy.






i basically use this same recipe, but soak them in buttermilk for 4-5 hours pre-game.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate the input guys. Made some this afternoon. I ended up browning the meat and then pouring a can of beef broth in, mixed in some flour, and let it simmer for about 20 minutes. Dumped it all on top of rice, it was awesome.


----------

